# Running electricity to kitchen island



## Dierte (Jan 23, 2011)

You have to bust up your floor and get it there. Or change your design.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

You get a concrete saw and cut a channel in the floor, run conduit and patch the floor.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Dierte said:


> Or change your design.


I completely agree, but if there is an island it also needs a receptacle.


----------



## dengle (Feb 8, 2012)

The only other way would be to run it from the ceiling using some design element to hide the wiring. unfortunately anything i can think of would look pretty tacky. perhaps an interior decorator could come up with a good option. otherwise cutting the floor is probably the best route.

Edit: Auto correct issues


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I completely agree, but if there is an island it also needs a receptacle.


Might need 2, check your 2011. Bold is new.

(4) Separate Spaces. Countertop spaces separated by
rangetops, refrigerators, or sinks shall be considered as
separate countertop spaces in applying the requirements of
210.52(C)(1).* If a range, counter-mounted cooking unit, or
sink is installed in an island or peninsular countertop and
the depth of the countertop behind the range, countermounted
cooking unit, or sink is less than 300 mm (12 in.),
the range, counter-mounted cooking unit, or sink shall be
considered to divide the countertop space into two separate
countertop spaces. Each separate countertop space shall
comply with the applicable requirements in 210.52(C).*


----------



## LarryM (Feb 26, 2012)

How deep and what type of conduit is required to be run?

I'm thinking of putting a bar in my basement which would have openings on both sides thus no way to run electricity unless I put column posts or some other way through the ceiling.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Code05 said:


> Might need 2, check your 2011.


Certainly true. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

dengle said:


> The only other way would be to run it from the ceiling using some design element to hide the wiring.


Eeeeeewwwwwww


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Speedy Petey said:


> Eeeeeewwwwwww


4 poster bed concept!!!:jester:


----------



## dengle (Feb 8, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> Eeeeeewwwwwww


I did say it would be tacky


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

LarryM said:


> How deep and what type of conduit is required to be run?
> 
> I'm thinking of putting a bar in my basement which would have openings on both sides thus no way to run electricity unless I put column posts or some other way through the ceiling.


PVC conduit at any depth under the slab is fine. Considering your loads, a 1" conduit should be about right.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Install pot lights above it, and solar panels on the counter. 

In seriousness, no basement makes this very hard though. So it's straight on the slab, no subfloor/crawlspace or anything? 

Another option could be to just have a pole/conduit going up the attic. Make it into some kind of decorative pillar or something.


----------



## michaelkingdom (Jul 10, 2011)

Currently, the kitchen is basically a room with four walls. Electricity is coming down from the attic. Our design calls for two islands (one with sink and dishwasher, the other with range).

We will either have to run poles or go into the foundation. It looks like the poles would be weird but is cutting into concrete to run electric and water supply lines even possible?

Thankfully, there is a sewer line in place already.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Cutting a slab is done all the time, especially in a commercial setting. Be prepared for a lot of dust, even if a wet saw is used.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Hell, I've had to cut across finished LR slab floors to install floor receptacles. 
Some people want what they want.


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

Make sure this is not a post-tensioned slab before you cut it. Post-tensioned slabs are uncommon in residential applications (and for slabs on grade in general) but are used in some areas with poor soil conditions.


----------

